# Among the "humanitarian" aid found on the Gaza blockade runner...



## RadiomanATL (Jun 2, 2010)

....therapeutic bullet-proof vests, medicinal gas masks, and prescription night-vision goggles.




> During its searches of the Mavi Marmara on Tuesday, the military also discovered a cache of bulletproof vests and night-vision goggles, as well as gas masks. On Monday morning, at least nine foreign activists were killed during the navys takeover of the Mavi Marmara, which was trying to break Israels blockade of the Gaza Strip.



IDF: Global Jihad links on flotilla


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 2, 2010)

No wonder those peace activists attacked them


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 2, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> No wonder those peace activists attacked them



IMO, Israel acts halfway retarded in regards to the whole Palestinian situation, and many of their actions only guarantee further strife and semi-legitimate accusations from the world community claiming Israeli disregard for humanitarian concerns. The only people in the world who are worse, IMO, are the Palestinians and their terrorist spokesmen themselves.

It's like watching dumb and dumber in a geopolitical and life or death situations.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 2, 2010)

Propaganda swallowed by fucking fools.  Let's see....

None of the listed items are anything to get concerned about and all have defensive purposes more than offensive.  Common sense intercedes yet again: medicinal gas masks could be used by doctors and other rescue workers to aid victims of a bombing.  The prescription NVGs would be used by the same personnel and the bullet proof vests could have been on their way to iraq to help cover the shortage of them for our soldiers. Okay....maybe not.  But the vests could be used by civilians during a rocket attack.  None of these items are weapons nor offensive oriented.

Then we come to the "possible Jihad connections."  Who the fuck buys this shit?  Wow.....is it at all possible Israel is under the gun for murdering unarmed civilians so now they need to scramble and justify it?  They also claim these individuals had envelopes of cash......yep!  Anyone with cash is a terrorist suspect!

Let's inject common sense again.....this flotilla had been widely advertised prior to setting sail.  These people wanted to make sure the world knew what they were doing and when they would be doing it.  So, they thought, "Hey! This would be a great time to try and smuggle!  We have very little chance of encountering any IDF along the way!"

If Israel claimed they found Saddam Hussein some dumbasses would repeat that to help try and justify the outright fucking murder.

Oh yeah....one last point.  The IDF keeps claiming the flotillas were "prepared" to engage the IDF in a violent clash.  Ummm....yeah.....because we all know some chairs from a passenger boat are all you need upon entering a fire fight with a fucking naval force with air support.

This whole fucking thing is sick.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 2, 2010)

Holy shit....the article states the IDF will escalate the amount of force it used for future interception of humanitarian ships on the basis....

"We boarded the ship and were attacked as if we are at war."

So the punishment for self defense is to just have more people killed.


----------



## LuckyDan (Jun 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> *Holy shit....the article states the IDF will escalate the amount of force it used for future interception of humanitarian ships on the basis....*
> 
> "We boarded the ship and were attacked as if we are at war."
> 
> So the punishment for self defense is to just have more people killed.


 
What, sling shots instead of paintball guns?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 2, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > No wonder those peace activists attacked them
> ...



You have that right.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 2, 2010)

Very humanitarian of them. I wonder what gas masks and bullet prof vests taste like. Is it a new middle eastern delicacy?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 2, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Very humanitarian of them. I wonder what gas masks and bullet prof vests taste like. Is it a new middle eastern delicacy?



Israel needs to take a closer look at those things, they might actually be chocolate.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 2, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Very humanitarian of them. I wonder what gas masks and bullet prof vests taste like. Is it a new middle eastern delicacy?
> ...



Could the night scopes be sexual aids? Very humanitarian.


----------



## Samson (Jun 2, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



We're finally on the same page.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 2, 2010)

Did I miss the octopus on the manifest?


----------



## pans trogladyta (Jun 2, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> ....therapeutic bullet-proof vests, medicinal gas masks, and prescription night-vision goggles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I have to agree with curvelight.  None of the items you mention are weapons, ergo there presence on the ships does not constitute grounds for an attack.  In addition there is a term for attacking ships in international waters, it's called piracy and is punishable by death.


----------



## Samson (Jun 2, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Did I miss the octopus on the manifest?



You bring the night vision goggles, I'll bring the squid.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 2, 2010)

pans trogladyta said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > ....therapeutic bullet-proof vests, medicinal gas masks, and prescription night-vision goggles.
> ...



I am unsure of your definition of humanitarian aid? 

By definition humanitarian aid is food, water and medical aid.


----------



## Samson (Jun 2, 2010)

syrenn said:


> pans trogladyta said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...


----------



## pans trogladyta (Jun 2, 2010)

syrenn said:


> pans trogladyta said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...





My point is as stated, no weapons were found.  Israels actions were an act of piracy.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 2, 2010)

pans trogladyta said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > pans trogladyta said:
> ...



I would consider gas masks, night vision goggles, and bullet prof vest military support equipment and not humanitarian aid.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 2, 2010)

pans trogladyta said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > pans trogladyta said:
> ...



We all know you stated your point, but your point is weak, at best. Vests, IR goggles and gas masks are things you give military personell. Argueing this fact is pointless and only serves to undermine your credibility.

I should also point out how much those things cost. They are enormously expensive. Given that they feel they can afford to waste that kind of money on things that wont help the average Palestinian family, i tend to believe they arent in need of aid at all.


----------



## pans trogladyta (Jun 2, 2010)

syrenn said:


> pans trogladyta said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...




What you consider them is your business.  But they are not proscribed trade items and they are not weapons, so there presence is irrelevant.  They do not change the fact that Israels actions were piratical, nor do they justify the attack.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 2, 2010)

pans trogladyta said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > pans trogladyta said:
> ...



Its a fact that their actions were piratical? So they were only out at sea to maurader ships and sell their stolen goods on the black market? Dude, i really want to read more about this. Got a link to back it up?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 3, 2010)

pans trogladyta said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > ....therapeutic bullet-proof vests, medicinal gas masks, and prescription night-vision goggles.
> ...



First: Israel does not have to justify stopping the flotilla by finding weapons. They had the right to stop and search those ships.

Second: If the cargo was humanitarian, as the peace activists claimed, why were these items even there.

Third: These items prove that Israel was right to insist that all cargoe bound for Gaza be inspected. In other words, they prove them right, not you.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Propaganda swallowed by fucking fools.  Let's see....
> 
> None of the listed items are anything to get concerned about and all have defensive purposes more than offensive.  Common sense intercedes yet again: medicinal gas masks could be used by doctors and other rescue workers to aid victims of a bombing.  The prescription NVGs would be used by the same personnel and the bullet proof vests could have been on their way to iraq to help cover the shortage of them for our soldiers. Okay....maybe not.  But the vests could be used by civilians during a rocket attack.  None of these items are weapons nor offensive oriented.
> 
> ...



You make too much sense.


----------



## trailertrash (Jun 3, 2010)

*


RadiomanATL said:



			....therapeutic bullet-proof vests, medicinal gas masks, and prescription night-vision goggles.





			During its searches of the Mavi Marmara on Tuesday, the military also discovered a cache of bulletproof vests and night-vision goggles, as well as gas masks. On Monday morning, at least nine foreign activists were killed during the navys takeover of the Mavi Marmara, which was trying to break Israels blockade of the Gaza Strip.
		
Click to expand...


jpost.com/Israel/Article.aspx?id=177169]IDF: Global Jihad links on flotilla[/url]
		
Click to expand...

*

Right.   And you know this because Israel told you so?    You've never heard of "disinformation"?   Be careful what you believe dude.

They did have a supply of sticks which they would use defensively if attacked.   If you want to call these weapons go ahead but they're not much use against live ammo.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 3, 2010)

trailertrash said:


> *
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> ...



Lol! I was just going to point out an Israeli paper reported what the IDF claimed but there is no evidence of this claim.

The obvious hurdle is explaining why the activists didn't use them.  They were fully expecting the IDF so what was the rationale behind not using them?  "Hey, don't wear the vests because the IDF will see them!"


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 3, 2010)

trailertrash said:


> *
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> ...





Quantum Windbag said:


> pans trogladyta said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



Post the laws showing Israel had the "right" to board the ships in international waters.

All of those items qualify as humanitarian aid.  I strongly suggest people educate themselves on the standards of HA because you're unwittingly screaming your ignorance to defend an agenda.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 3, 2010)

Godboy said:


> pans trogladyta said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



All of those items are available on the civilian market and have numerous non-miltary applications.  I think you know that so the fear prompted you to say don't challenge your opinion on the basis of losing credibility.   Lucky for me I can point out they are humanitarian aid items because you're the kind of jackass whose endorsement would embarrass me.

Your ignorance is super fucking deep.  Are you so damn clueless you are unaware of the power outages in Gaza?  Do you know many families have to supply their own power?  Do you know clinics have power outages too?  It looks like most people defending Israel are extremely fucking ignorant of the crisis.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 3, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> ....therapeutic bullet-proof vests, medicinal gas masks, and prescription night-vision goggles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So their instincts to search the ship were valid.

It is a shame that this seems to be destroying their relationship with Turkey.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 3, 2010)

Samson said:


>


Do you really need to do this shit?


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 3, 2010)

Godboy said:


> pans trogladyta said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...





Ravi said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > ....therapeutic bullet-proof vests, medicinal gas masks, and prescription night-vision goggles.
> ...




How were their instincts correct?  

If Iran boarded a passenger ship and murdered people most fuckers here would be screaming bloody nuclear bombs but since Israel did it............well.....it's awwwwllll good!


----------



## Ravi (Jun 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > pans trogladyta said:
> ...


The "humanitarians" were trying to smuggle in items that could be used by terrorists.

I wouldn't call it good will, I'd call it protecting their interests.


----------



## Samson (Jun 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> How were their instincts correct?
> 
> If Iran boarded a passenger ship and murdered people most fuckers here would be screaming bloody nuclear bombs but since Israel did it............well.....it's awwwwllll good!



Who said its good?

More hyperbolic froth from Curvey?

What a surprise.

***Yawn***


----------



## CMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Israel had every right to inspect the ship for missiles that are shot into Israeli cities by hamas.

Turkey and the turkey terrorists should be condemned for provoking the violent incident.

Next time Israel needs to use overwhelming force and just assume they will be violent a fain.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jun 3, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I think he was making a commentary that the kind of stuff Tinmore puts up is higher on the disgusting scale than tentacle porn.  I am inclined to agree.    YMMV


----------



## Biggles (Jun 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Propaganda swallowed by fucking fools.  Let's see....
> 
> None of the listed items are anything to get concerned about and all have defensive purposes more than offensive.  Common sense intercedes yet again: medicinal gas masks could be used by doctors and other rescue workers to aid victims of a bombing.  The prescription NVGs would be used by the same personnel and the bullet proof vests could have been on their way to iraq to help cover the shortage of them for our soldiers. Okay....maybe not.  But the vests could be used by civilians during a rocket attack.  None of these items are weapons nor offensive oriented.
> 
> ...



You are quite naive.  And mistaken.  Did you actually watch any of the videos?  Do you read the reports?


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 3, 2010)

Ravi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



A toothbrush could be used by a terrorist....

Setting aside the fact the only evidence those items were on the ship is because Israel said so, all of them are humanitarian items.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 3, 2010)

Ravi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...





Samson said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > How were their instincts correct?
> ...



Fuck you are stoopid. "Awwwll good" means it is acceptable, approved, justified etc. Have you seen any posts that try to defend what israel did?


----------



## Shogun (Jun 3, 2010)

protective gear?





yea!  What a fucking ace in the hole you discovered!  Lord knows that NONE of that would come in hands when trying to stay alive during the latest cast lead adventure in jewland.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 3, 2010)

Biggles said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Propaganda swallowed by fucking fools.  Let's see....
> ...



You dumbasses are swallowing any dick the Israeli government drops on your chin without evidence but you say others are naïve..........ugh.


----------



## Jos (Jun 3, 2010)

> Article 3
> 
> 1. Any person commits an offence if that person unlawfully and intentionally:
> 
> ...


Convention for the Suppression of Unlawful Acts Against the Safety of Maritime Navigation (Rome 1988)
Israel has conviscated ALL cameras and cell phones, so no footage except thier own will see the light of day


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 3, 2010)

Biggles said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Propaganda swallowed by fucking fools.  Let's see....
> ...





CMike said:


> Israel had every right to inspect the ship for missiles that are shot into Israeli cities by hamas.
> 
> Turkey and the turkey terrorists should be condemned for provoking the violent incident.
> 
> Next time Israel needs to use overwhelming force and just assume they will be violent a fain.



If Turkey is such a threat why has israel been selling them weapons?


----------



## nia588 (Jun 4, 2010)

but do you know why Palestinians would need bullet proof vest and gas masks?

they need them because their people are getting shot and killed everyday by the Israeli soldiers. and they are getting gassed as well.

so they have become a necessity for the people of Gaza.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 4, 2010)

nia588 said:


> but do you know why Palestinians would need bullet proof vest and gas masks?
> 
> they need them because their people are getting shot and killed everyday by the Israeli soldiers. and they are getting gassed as well.
> 
> so they have become a necessity for the people of Gaza.



Oh pooey!  Israel says it only sends pizza and flowers to Gaza.  Stop listening to the Palestinian controlled US media.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 5, 2010)

pans trogladyta said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > ....therapeutic bullet-proof vests, medicinal gas masks, and prescription night-vision goggles.
> ...



Never said that they were weapons.

But one thing that they are NOT is humanitarian aid. One thing they ARE, are objects with distinct military applications.


----------



## Shai (Jun 5, 2010)

nia588 said:


> but do you know why Palestinians would need bullet proof vest and gas masks?
> 
> they need them because their people are getting shot and killed everyday by the Israeli soldiers. and they are getting gassed as well.
> 
> so they have become a necessity for the people of Gaza.



What? Do you realy believe that? Well in other board someone said  that we sent HIV+ hookers to infect them with HIV- We dont.

Also in the last year we stop drinking innocent childern blood


----------



## Ravi (Jun 6, 2010)

The  prime minister's remarks followed IDF reports that a group of about 50 men  of the  700 on board  had been identified as being well-trained, and a  ringleader who recruited them from the northwestern Turkey city of  Bursa.

The group was split up into smaller squads that were  distributed  throughout the deck and communicated with one another with handheld  communication devices. The men wore bulletproof vests and gas masks and  laid an ambush for the Shayetet 13 soldiers as they rapelled onto the ship's deck from a helicopter.

The  members of  this violent group were not carrying identity cards or passports.  Instead, each of them had an envelope in his pocket with about $10,000  in cash.

PM: Mercenaries aboard Gaza ship


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 6, 2010)

Ravi said:


> The  prime minister's remarks followed IDF reports that a group of about 50 men  of the  700 on board  had been identified as being well-trained, and a  ringleader who recruited them from the northwestern Turkey city of  Bursa.
> 
> The group was split up into smaller squads that were  distributed  throughout the deck and communicated with one another with handheld  communication devices. The men wore bulletproof vests and gas masks and  laid an ambush for the Shayetet 13 soldiers as they rapelled onto the ship's deck from a helicopter.
> 
> ...



Was any of that illegal?

Did they do anything illegal?


----------



## nia588 (Jun 8, 2010)

Shai said:


> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> > but do you know why Palestinians would need bullet proof vest and gas masks?
> ...



are you trying to tell me Palestinians aren't getting killed everyday by the Israeli army? and Im not talking about the extremist. im talking about civilian men,women and children.


----------



## Shai (Jun 8, 2010)

nia588 said:


> Shai said:
> 
> 
> > nia588 said:
> ...



Maybe they getting killed bc of that:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J08GqXMr3YE&feature=related]YouTube - Hamas using children as human shield[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPU4UN03t7E&feature=related]YouTube - Israeli TV - 14 year old Suicide Bomber[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTu-AUE9ycs]YouTube - Hamas admits it uses human shields[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70Oqo_wmuGo&feature=related]YouTube - Hamas Exploitation of Civilians as Human Shields[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 8, 2010)

Shai said:


> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> > Shai said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGFIWvgShZA]YouTube - Israeli War Crimes - Israeli Soldiers Shoot And Kill Gaza Farmer[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qvv0TeogBk&feature=related]YouTube - Testimony Israeli soldiers in Gaza shoot family, killing father and 4 year old boy, wounding others[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNG0updjaX4&feature=fvw]YouTube - Gaza fishermen face daily dangers - 04 Feb 09[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 8, 2010)

Samson said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Did I miss the octopus on the manifest?
> ...



i hate being too stupid to use the damned quote feature...


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 8, 2010)

Ravi said:


> The  prime minister's remarks followed IDF reports that a group of about 50 men  of the  700 on board  had been identified as being well-trained, and a  ringleader who recruited them from the northwestern Turkey city of  Bursa.
> 
> The group was split up into smaller squads that were  distributed  throughout the deck and communicated with one another with handheld  communication devices. The men wore bulletproof vests and gas masks and  laid an ambush for the Shayetet 13 soldiers as they rapelled onto the ship's deck from a helicopter.
> 
> ...



both sides are really fucked on this issue.....i saw the videos of the soldiers being beaten to death....this was hardly a peace mission...but again israel boarded the ship and sent the young men to their deaths...did israel spys not watch the damn ships the entire time...
israel prouds itself on its intell...why didnt they know this before hand...and if they did why did they allow the  young men to descend that rope into hell?


----------



## Shai (Jun 8, 2010)

For P F Tinmore:

Where in those vids you SEE israeli soldiers kill  civilians? ? ?   Im sure sadley that there are civilians who died or in injured by the armey *BUT they was never a target*. Accident happen, sad but its happen, in wars especially when civilians used as a human shield.


----------



## jillian (Jun 8, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> ....therapeutic bullet-proof vests, medicinal gas masks, and prescription night-vision goggles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but... but.... but.... they were 'peace activists'. 

lol.. 

oh, i'm sorry, did i laugh when i said that?


----------



## jillian (Jun 8, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > The  prime minister's remarks followed IDF reports that a group of about 50 men  of the  700 on board  had been identified as being well-trained, and a  ringleader who recruited them from the northwestern Turkey city of  Bursa.
> ...



except that israel had the right to board the ship... 

and had the right to keep weapons away from terrorists.

so, no, 'both sides' weren't ....


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 8, 2010)

so jillian if intell knew....did israel have a right to send those men into that hell?

at this point i am simply beyond caring...the me is just amping the game up ...a notch at a time...

pretty soon we will here....its on like donkey kong...

only a matter of time...the fuse is set...the match is struck...no one can back down now...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 8, 2010)

Shai said:


> For P F Tinmore:
> 
> Where in those vids you SEE israeli soldiers kill  civilians? ? ?   Im sure sadley that there are civilians who died or in injured by the armey *BUT they was never a target*. Accident happen, sad but its happen, in wars especially when civilians used as a human shield.



Video one Israel kills unarmed civilian farmer.

Did you miss that?

Video two Israel kills civilians including father and child. Shoots other women and children.

Did you miss that?

video three shows fisherman shot in the leg. It also states that 12 fishing boats have been destroyed, and 70 damaged.

Perhaps this one is better.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQlnX18u-rM&feature=related]YouTube - Fishing bullets in Gaza Strip 4/11/2008[/ame]

Some say this is not terrorism!


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 8, 2010)

and the arabs react just as one would expect...no one had to die...but apparently someone needed to die...on both sides it does seem.


----------



## Shai (Jun 8, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shai said:
> 
> 
> > For P F Tinmore:
> ...




I see them talk about but i didnt see that. Did you see the vids i post you can SEE what i talk about. and i will say again "Im sure sadley that there are civilians who died or in injured by the armey *BUT they was never a target*. Accident happen, sad but its happen, in wars especially when civilians used as a human shield"


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 8, 2010)

Shai said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Shai said:
> ...



You need to get off that Israeli propaganda. It is rotting your brain.


----------



## Shai (Jun 8, 2010)

Israeli propaganda? ? Did you see those vids?? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J08GqXMr3YE&feature=related]YouTube - Hamas using children as human shield[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPU4UN03t7E&feature=related]YouTube - Israeli TV - 14 year old Suicide Bomber[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTu-AUE9ycs]YouTube - Hamas admits it uses human shields[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70Oqo_wmuGo&feature=related]YouTube - Hamas Exploitation of Civilians as Human Shields[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jun 8, 2010)

Aw they do love their children don't they? Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy how they cherish them. As shields!

What the fuck is WRONG with these people?


----------



## Shai (Jun 8, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Aw they do love their children don't they? Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy how they cherish them. As shields!
> 
> What the fuck is WRONG with these people?



And when those kids being killed or injured its all about the Israeli armi who attack children and civilians.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 8, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Aw they do love their children don't they? Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy how they cherish them. As shields!
> 
> What the fuck is WRONG with these people?



The Goldstone Report stated that there was no evidence  to support the allegation of human shields.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 8, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > The  prime minister's remarks followed IDF reports that a group of about 50 men  of the  700 on board  had been identified as being well-trained, and a  ringleader who recruited them from the northwestern Turkey city of  Bursa.
> ...


What should they have done instead? Blow the ship up?


----------



## syrenn (Jun 8, 2010)

Shai said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Aw they do love their children don't they? Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy how they cherish them. As shields!
> ...



There is NO excuse for using children as shields. Coward fuckers. There is NO excuse for strapping bombs on children and sending them to their deaths.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 8, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Shai said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Gee. Because we all know it's impossible that propaganda would be put out to justify killing civilians.  Why don't you fucks claim Japan used children as shields against the A-bombs?  What?  Makes as much sense as the bowlshit you're trying to serve on this....


----------



## westwall (Jun 12, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Shai said:
> ...






I suggest you do a little research on the subject before shooting your mouth off.  The Japanese in fact did make a concious effort of using it's citizenry as a weapon and ordered the garrison on Saipan to murder any civilians that didn't commit suicide.  That way they could propgandize their "willing sacrafice" they even had a special term that was used in the newspapers (the term escapes me at the moment but I will post it when I get back home at the end of the month) and all of this was in order to garner better surrender terms.

The Japanese government felt that the only way they could get a negotiated peace was to inflict so many casualties on the US forces that the Americans would think twice before trying to invade the main Island.

Hundreds of thousands of Japanese civilians were being armed with bamboo spears with which they were expected to charge, banzai fashion, against the American forces as they landed on the beaches of Kyushu.

So yes the Japanese government very clearly and with great gusto used it's civilians as weapons, not just shields.


----------



## westwall (Jun 12, 2010)

Ravi said:


> hellbitch said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...






No but they could and should have disabled it.  That could have been done with no loss of life on either side.


----------



## westwall (Jun 12, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Aw they do love their children don't they? Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy how they cherish them. As shields!
> 
> What the fuck is WRONG with these people?





Golda Meir said it best, "we will have peace with the Arabs when they love their children more than they hate us."


----------



## al Haq (Jun 13, 2010)

westwall said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Aw they do love their children don't they? Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy how they cherish them. As shields!
> ...



One more in a long line of blatantly racist Zionist leaders, continually trying to portray the Palestinian Arab people as some sort of sub-human creatures in order to justify Israel's oppressing and dispossessing them.

Meir's statements about Palestinians can be held in the regard as David Duke's remarks about the character and morals of Jewish people....


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 13, 2010)

westwall said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



You're a fucking dumbass.  Why is it you stoopid fucks can never find your stop leak button?  I was pointing out the absurdity of claiming children are used as shields.  When you bomb civilians kids are going to get killed so Israel plays this bowlshit card and dumbfucks lap it up without question.  If you want to continue to show your stoopidity about WW2 then start a new thread you red herring skank.


----------



## CMike (Jun 13, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Aw they do love their children don't they? Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy how they cherish them. As shields!
> ...



Goldstone? You mean the guy who ordered the whipping of blacks and the execution of more than two dozen?


----------



## CMike (Jun 13, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Shai said:
> ...



Francis Hamas admits they use children and women as human shields


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2010)

CMike said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Deflection!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 13, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > No wonder those peace activists attacked them
> ...



Israel serves a purpose for Theocratic regimes. 

They're a perfect scapegoat for all of the shortcomings these governments have and they blame all of the hardships that they cause their own people on Israel.

Israel has to react to whatever evil these groups send their way. The people of Israel would love to live in peace but they can't because bigotry and racism controls the minds of Muslims in the region...not to mention the simple fact that many of them feel that Allah tells them to commit violent acts. They could read verse after verse in their writings that supports this belief. 

Israel will always be under the gun.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2010)

westwall said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Aw they do love their children don't they? Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy how they cherish them. As shields!
> ...



Wasn't Golda Meir the old bag who was too stupid to know who the Palestinians are.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 13, 2010)

CMike said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Your independently verifiable links prove this.  Oh wait.  You haven't posted any.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Here is one where Palestinian women formed a shield around their men to protect them from an overwhelmingly one sided attack by Israel.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsJR1oUz9hw&has_verified=1[/ame]

Oops, wrong human shields.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YivS1TazBdw]YouTube - Israeli Army Uses Palestinian Children as Human Shield 1[/ame]


----------



## al Haq (Jun 13, 2010)

The Israeli army's use of  Palestinian civilians as "human shields" as cover for their operations has been well-documented by the U.N., B'Tselem, and many other human rights organizations.

The IDF admits it, and even defended the practice before the Israeli Supreme Court:

BBC NEWS | Middle East | IDF to appeal human shield ban


----------



## Shai (Jun 13, 2010)

P.T in your first video i dont even see one Israeli soldier eveb in  the second video i dont see that someone hold the to avoid fire, i see cars an pepole there not a war zone.

But i have no idea why you argue on that when the HAMAS HIMSELF SAY THAT ITS TRUE AND HE IS PROUD THE HIS PEPOLE READY TO DO SO.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBYtij4Q7sE]YouTube - Human Shields - Hamas in action[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0wJXf2nt4Y]YouTube - Hamas - Human Shield Confession[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhYFzJnfDR4]YouTube - 72 virgins[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDd7qJmQ324]YouTube - Martyr rewarded with 72 virgins[/ame]



*Hamas Explains Use of Civilians as Human Shields*

-"We desire death as you desire life." 

-The goal is to convince Palestinians, including women and children, not to fear death but even to face it at the front to protect Hamas fighters

read all artical:
http://newsblaze.com/story/20081229092838zzzz.nb/topstory.html


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 13, 2010)

al Haq said:


> The Israeli army's use of  Palestinian civilians as "human shields" as cover for their operations has been well-documented by the U.N., B'Tselem, and many other human rights organizations.
> 
> The IDF admits it, and even defended the practice before the Israeli Supreme Court:
> 
> BBC NEWS | Middle East | IDF to appeal human shield ban



Holy fuck. I'd say it's pretty solid evidence Israel is guilty of using human shield.  The same fuck dickidiots who claim waterboarding isn't torture are the same parasites blaming palestine for an Israeli policy.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2010)

Shai said:


> P.T in your first video i dont even see one Israeli soldier eveb in  the second video i dont see that someone hold the to avoid fire, i see cars an pepole there not a war zone.
> 
> But i have no idea why you argue on that when the HAMAS HIMSELF SAY THAT ITS TRUE AND HE IS PROUD THE HIS PEPOLE READY TO DO SO.
> 
> ...



I was looking for that first video. Thanks. The Palestinians volunteered to protect this home from being bombed by some assholes.

Again, thanks.


----------



## Shai (Jun 13, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> al Haq said:
> 
> 
> > The Israeli army's use of  Palestinian civilians as "human shields" as cover for their operations has been well-documented by the U.N., B'Tselem, and many other human rights organizations.
> ...



This is "Neighbor Procedure" which mean that when you go to Hamas home you take with you one of his neighbors so he will no start fire or boom himself. You dont put him in the fire line you take him to avoid fire. Something thats been than not only here, USA and Europe dane the same in Iraq, Afghanistan and etc...


----------



## al Haq (Jun 13, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shai said:
> 
> 
> > P.T in your first video i dont even see one Israeli soldier eveb in  the second video i dont see that someone hold the to avoid fire, i see cars an pepole there not a war zone.
> ...



None of these videos show any Palestinian men, women or children being forced to serve as human shields for Hamas.  

(Also the PMW/MEMRI translations are inaccurate and misleading.)


----------



## CMike (Jun 13, 2010)

al Haq said:


> The Israeli army's use of  Palestinian civilians as "human shields" as cover for their operations has been well-documented by the U.N., B'Tselem, and many other human rights organizations.
> 
> The IDF admits it, and even defended the practice before the Israeli Supreme Court:
> 
> BBC NEWS | Middle East | IDF to appeal human shield ban



The extreme left BBC doesn't quote one Israeli source.
In other words it's bullshit.


----------



## al Haq (Jun 13, 2010)

Shai said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > al Haq said:
> ...



The IDF has been documented forcing Palestinian civilians to serve as human shields during live fire exchanges, arrest operations and house-to-house searches for explosives and/or suspects.  All of these situations put civilians directly into the line of fire, and several have been killed or wounded during these incidents.

An IDF soldier explains it clearly:



> Describing the "neighbour procedure" during Operation Defensive Shield in Nablus in May 2002, a first sergeant in the Golani Brigade said it meant "that this is a person that goes through the holes we've blown up, and...picks up for you stuff from the floor, to make sure nothing is booby-trapped. He goes inside rooms before you do, so that if there is a terrorist inside, he would be hurt [and not you]."



Israeli use of 'human shields' is judged illegal - Middle East, World - The Independent

Forcing civilians to serve as human shields, which has been determined a war crime under the Geneva Convention for more than 60 years, was acknowledged to be illegal by the Israeli Supreme Court in 2005.  But as documented by human rights organizations, the IDF continues to use the practice.


----------



## al Haq (Jun 13, 2010)

CMike said:


> al Haq said:
> 
> 
> > The Israeli army's use of  Palestinian civilians as "human shields" as cover for their operations has been well-documented by the U.N., B'Tselem, and many other human rights organizations.
> ...



As usual, you're clueless.  The story has been reported extensively in the Israeli media, from extreme right to the left:

Mofaz to ask HCJ to rethink 'neighbor procedure'
Mofaz: IDF to appeal 'human shield' ruling - Israel News, Ynetnews
New `outstretched arm' to replace IDF's human shields - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News


----------



## westwall (Jun 13, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...






And you're a juvenile who curses at your betters instead of actually reading what they say.  Good job.  You've just proven yourself incapable of carrying on a reasonable discussion.


----------



## westwall (Jun 13, 2010)

al Haq said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...





Yes she was a zionist and yet what she says is true.  Israelis raise their children to be productive members of society...some Palestinians raise their children to be....bombs.
Do you see the difference?  Yep, I doubted you would.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 13, 2010)

westwall said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Lol.....you think you're one of my "betters" you coward ****?  You couldn't even comprehend my simple post.  What else ya got wannabe warrior?


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 13, 2010)

CMike said:


> al Haq said:
> 
> 
> > The Israeli army's use of  Palestinian civilians as "human shields" as cover for their operations has been well-documented by the U.N., B'Tselem, and many other human rights organizations.
> ...



CuntMike uses this stoopid move every single time he's faced with facts he doesn't like.


----------

